# Help Needed Windows 10 ?



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I Installed Windows 10 I have questions on how to Set Up things I will add question as I go a long

1 How and where do I 
*Make the text on your screen larger or smaller*

2 In Windows Explorer how do I get my drives to appear in a list on the left instead of a picture I can post a screnshot of what I mean


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Click on the search bar and enter *Display*. You'll see an icon of a cog with *Display settings* next to it, so click on that. From there, you can adjust the font size using the slider bar.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I clicked on the search bar and enter *Display*.I could not find where to make the text bigger I see resilution not text bigger where is it please ?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Right click on the Start button, and choose Control Panel>Appearance and Personalization>Display. There, you can choose the size of items, and underneath that, Change only the text size. There's a drop down menu. Possibly you'll have to do one at a time, and apply after each. I think it requires a log-off to take effect, which you can do by right clicking on the Start button and choosing the Shut down or sign out option.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am trying to get the text size like in Windows 8 which had med smaller larger 150 where do I make it larger 150 ?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you talking about your browser?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

As in Edge, or IE11.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am trying to get the text size like in Windows 8 which had med smaller larger where do I make it larger 150 which makes everything bigger letters which it did in Windows 8 for firefox ?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay, you *are* talking about your browser. If you are using Edge (which is set by default in Windows 10) as your browser, in the top right hand corner, click on the three dots. You will see the zoom feature in there, with plus and minus signs. Two clicks on the plus sign will take your screen up to 150% like you had it in your last browser.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I use firefox dose your directions apply to Firefox to ?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

No. Sorry, I haven't used Firefox in about 7 years. We never got along all that well. Someone else will have to help you with that one.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Firefox has not changed. Look in the top right corner of the browser window under the "X" to close the window you will see the icon with three lines which opens the menu to edit font size.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a 27 inch acer Monitor what should the Resilution and text be on Windows 10



On my Windows 8 I had 1680 x 1050 for Resilution and large for text can I do it for Windows 10 ? get back to me please


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Right click on an empty space on your desktop and select 'Display settings.' Then click on Advanced settings. Depending on the graphics driver and the generosity of Windows 10 you may be able to change the resolution. We cannot tell you what resolution will best suit you and your monitor. You will probably have to experiment with this and the text size.

Changing the text size for the system was posted earlier. Another way to get to the setting is the first sentence in my above paragraph. On my old test system the only choices given me are 100% and 125%. You may have better luck.

If you only want to change the size in Firefox cybertech posted that in post # 12.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I want to get it like my settings On my Windows 8 I had 1680 x 1050 for Resilution and large for text can I do it for Windows 10 ? get back to me please


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you follow my post # 14 do you run into a dead end? If so, please give specifics; I may have errored. If not, what choices are you given for resolution? If one of those choices is 1680 x 1050 then, yes, you can set that.

What choices are you given for text size? If 150% is one of the choices then, yes, you can set that.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

Could you please make a screenshot of where the
resolution text size are please ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Other ways to get to the settings were given earlier by others. After I right click on an empty spot on the desktop ...








And after clicking on Advanced display settings ...


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I want to get it like my settings On my Windows 8 I had 1680 x 1050 for Resilution and large for text 150 will it look the same on Windows 10 as Windows 8 ? get back to me please


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There are only so many ways and so many times that we can say the same things over and over again. If you don't understand any of our replies read them again and again. Our replies are not all that complicated.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I will try it here is another question 


How do I get my Window EX to look like screenshot 1 it looks like now screenshot 2


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think (not sure) that you are talking about the Navigation Pane of File Explorer (was called Windows Explorer in Windows 7 and previous versions). In your first screenshot the "triangle" (don't remember the official term) to the left of "This PC" is pointing down and to the right as in ...








In your second screenshot that "triangle" is pointing to the right as in ...








Click on that triangle to toggle it. Sorry if I'm not understanding your issue.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I Installed Windows 10 and theses items are pinned to the taskbar then I installed classic Windows Classic shell if I unpinned em where will thoese items go


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

They don't go anywhere, sportman12. They are only shortcuts to the programmes/apps. You can safely unpin them. Nothing will happen to the apps.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you have Windows shell ?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

No I don't, but they are still shortcuts, sportman12. It works the same way. They were the same in Windows 7 which I upgraded from, and they were shortcuts then as well.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you have Windows 8 I ask ca Windows 10 I am using Windows classic shell 8 could you help me with the set up ?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

There is a detailed installation guide here:

http://www.howtogeek.com/223728/BRING-THE-WINDOWS-7-START-MENU-TO-WINDOWS-10-WITH-CLASSIC-SHELL/

Read it carefully, and follow the steps as they are described.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

*I did install Windows 10 with Classic Shell I can not get Windows 7 Start Menu on Windows 10 is it on link you sent me ?*


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Did you upgrade from Windows 8.1? Are you looking for the full screen start like Windows 8.1 had?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, it is all explained in the link. What you got, would have depended on what choices you made during installation.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

yes and yes


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Have you read ALL the information in the link I gave you?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

[
Yes, it is all explained in the link. What you got, would have depended on what choices you made during installation.I only see windows 8 shell not 7 I 
upgraded from Windows 8.1 yes Are you looking for the full screen start like Windows 8.1 had yes


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

You didn't need classic shell to get the full screen start menu in Windows 10. W10 came with that option already. You can uninstall classic shell, if that's all you wanted.

To get there, type Settings in the desktop search box, or click on Settings in the start menu. In Settings, click on Personalization. On the next screen, click on Start and turn the use Start full screen button to the On position.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I do not full screen start menu in Windows 10 using classic shell,reads easier


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Then you will have to read that link again, to see what options you have in classic shell.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

another question

I want to a classiic windows color like in other Windows for Windows 10 where and what would you recommend I mean for things like taskbar


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

sportman12, do you actually want Windows 10, or would you prefer to roll back to Windows 8.1?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

Everyone thanks 

I have another question

My Screensaver works good when I move the mouse away off of the screensaver the windows microsoft backround appears and then my sign in screen appears how do I turn thoses features off or from appearing


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm not quite sure what you mean about the screensaver. Are you talking about the picture before the login screen?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

the screensaver. comes on I move the mouse away to go back to use the computer the windows microsoft backround appears it also has the time on it and then my sign in screen appears how do I turn thoses features off or from appearing


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

It's called the Lock Screen, if that's what you mean. The only options you have for that, are in Settings>Personalization>Lock Screen. You have the choice of a picture from your own files, Windows Spotlight, or a slide show from your own folders.

If you want to get rid of the Lock Screen altogether, I think you'd probably have to use some sort of registry hack, which I wouldn't advise you to attempt. I haven't looked to see if there's one available anywhere online, and I'd have to trust the source, even if I did find one.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

As for the question you asked earlier about using the old windows colors, were you talking about Aero?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lock Screen, a setting you turn on or of cause this never appeared ?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

There is no choice to turn the Lock Screen on or off as far as I know.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I can post a screenshot of what I mean ?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay, post a screenshot.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

the screensaver. comes on I move the mouse away to go back to use the computer pic 1 comes up the windows microsoft backround appears it also has the time on it and then my sign in screen pic 2 appears how do I turn thoses features off or from appearing


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay, that's what I thought you meant. I found a video of how to go straight to the desktop without signing in, and it removes the lockscreen as well. The video is here:






And this is what he does:

Right click on the Start button. Select Run.
Type *netplwiz * into the run box, and click ok. In the window that comes up, *Untick* the box next to "*Users must enter a user name and password to use this computer* " Click apply. It will prompt you to enter your password 2 times. Do that and click ok. If the passwords match, it will take you back to the user accounts window. Click ok.

To make this take effect, you must do a complete shutdown. A restart won't work. You should then be taken right to your desktop without a sign in, and the lock screen disappears.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

How do I add this screenshot start menu in this link https://www.stardock.com/products/start10/


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Start 10, so I can't help with that, sorry. Hopefully someone else will know.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Are you wanting to install Stardock Start 10 on your computer?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

I believe he wants to know how to choose that particular option out of the assortment on offer, during installation, dustyjay. There are about 10 options, and the demo video didn't work when I clicked on it, nor could I find it on You Tube, unfortunately. Nor could I find a pdf manual.

It also looks like there are some problems with the programme, judging by some of the threads here:

http://forums.stardock.com/forum/1106


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have not even tried Stardock Start 10. I run Classic Shell


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

The OP had a request for help selecting an option in Classic Shell starting on page 2 of this thread. Unfortunately, it seems the link to the step by step I posted was unable to help the OP. Maybe you'll have better luck walking him through that?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

CLassic Shell will not look exactly as the Win 7 Start menu did, but it will be in the Win 7 style. To change settings in Classic Shell right click the Start Menu Icon on the lower left, and select settings. There you can decide what is displayed on the right hand side of the start menu and what is pinned to the start menu. Classic shell works just as well in Win 10 as it did with Win 8.1.


----------

